# Knitting - shawl/stole/wrap



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

My newest design is called Marduta and it can be purchased on ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marduta

$5

As I have created a group and organize a KAL - everybody is very much welcome!!! -
there is a 25% discount on the pattern with the coupon code HELLO, starting today and lasting till 20th June.

the shawl is rectangular, can be done in any yarnweight from lace to sport or even heavier if you prefer
sizing is adaptable, from a scarf to a really wide wrap and depends on the yarn you use and the number of stitches you cast on

the shawl is reversible, each side has its own pattern which is achieved by alternating knit and purl stitches
visit the pattern page for more photos!

Happy knitting!!!
and if you like KALs, do join my group (link on the pattern page)


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

This is stunning! Thank you so much for the discount


----------



## glenharon (Apr 9, 2012)

I have never knitted a ladies stole/ wrap before but your beautiful pattern was just the thing i needed to be a first, it is stunning and so soft and gentle in the shade of palest pink/peach, all i need now is the right yarn to make it in. thank you


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you! happy you like the shawl 
happy knitting!



itsmeileen said:


> This is stunning! Thank you so much for the discount


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you! so happy my design is going to be your first shawl!
If you have any problems, just find me in the KAL thread and I will be happy to help 



glenharon said:


> I have never knitted a ladies stole/ wrap before but your beautiful pattern was just the thing i needed to be a first, it is stunning and so soft and gentle in the shade of palest pink/peach, all i need now is the right yarn to make it in. thank you


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern!


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful, so delicate and love the collor. Very feminine


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Lovely design.


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

I can't figure out how to join you kal. I love your pattern and would like to make a shawl for my grand daughter.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful....


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I managed to purchase the pattern but can not seem to find my way to signing up for the knit along. Please advise me on this as I would like to work on the shawl as part of a group if possible. Thank you so much for your input.

God's Girl


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

You just go to the group Yellow Mleczyk Designs on ravelry, there is the button 'join the group' and then you read anything you find about the group and the KAL and post in the KAL thread 



Carre said:


> I can't figure out how to join you kal. I love your pattern and would like to make a shawl for my grand daughter.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, here is the link to the group
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/yellow-mleczyk-designs
you join the group and there it the KAL thread in the discussion board 

happy you decided to knit my shawl!



God's Girl said:


> I managed to purchase the pattern but can not seem to find my way to signing up for the knit along. Please advise me on this as I would like to work on the shawl as part of a group if possible. Thank you so much for your input.
> 
> God's Girl


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just purchased your pattern, fingers crossed.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's a really appealing design. It's going to have to go into my to do list though as I have two lace knits to start. Shame.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I did as instructed but evidently I do not understand how this sort of format works because I couldn't find anything that said I had joined or when the knit along would start and how to get help or anything. It's OK though as I am a pretty good knitter and most likely will be able to do this on my own if necessary. Thanks again for trying to help me. I am so computer challenged it's rather sad.



Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Hi, here is the link to the group
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/yellow-mleczyk-designs
> you join the group and there it the KAL thread in the discussion board
> 
> happy you decided to knit my shawl!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Your shawl pattern, is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is so lovely.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

A beautiful pattern, looks gorgeous in the delicate colour you have chosen.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh so very pretty.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Its lovely! Thank you!! Just purchased!!!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks! are you going to join the KAL or do you prefer to knit on your own?



cinknitting said:


> Its lovely! Thank you!! Just purchased!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure if I will do the kal- need to finish a few projects first!
I will follow though!
Love love love the design!!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What a lovely shawl. this is a great gift idea for a soon-to-be first time mom that I know.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What a lovely shawl. This is a great gift idea for a soon-to-be first time mom that I know.


----------



## knit.witch (Jul 13, 2016)

I love this and the colour is gorgeous! This just might have to be part of my 'mother of the bride' outfit next June. My dress is almost the same colour and I am adding grey accessories. So mine would be in grey.


----------



## knit.witch (Jul 13, 2016)

Couldn't help myself! Just bought your ebook with this pattern in - thank you!


----------

